

Google Will Deploy $1 Billion Worth Of Satellites To Spread Internet Access - piokuc
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/google-will-deploy-1-billion-worth-satellites-spread-internet-access?src=SOC&dom=fb

======
stimoceiver
I'm sure its just because of their giving nature, and not because theyre
trying to beat the wave of developers working on free point to point radio
based mesh networking - especially since all the surveillance
disclosures.</sarcasm>

